# How to update android on my tablet.



## goldyc (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi there,
I would start by admitting i am a complete newbie to this stuff.I have a tab,some made in china brand provided by my siblings college running android version 2.2 and Kernel 2.6.32.9>i'd like to update the android to latest version,I tried connecting it to the Wireless internet dongle,but it doesn't register.Can someone help?


----------



## ldbasswood (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently purchased an viewsonic iview 754tpc tablet and am having problems using the google play app. I looked on the iview website and it said to download the 754tpc firmware, I downloaded the firmware but am not sure how to use it or if I should even try but I would love to use my google play app


----------



## goldyc (Feb 15, 2013)

It doesn't have a make or a model mentioned just the name of the univ. mentioned on the tab.


----------

